# QtGui is a library for working with Qt4 QtGui in Perl.



## ProFTP (Jul 19, 2009)

http://search.cpan.org/~vadiml/QtGui-4.004/lib/QtGui.pm

It's advisable to study the examples attached before writing programs.

======= 
who did use?


----------

